
The Importance of Picking The Right Host And How To Do It - dawie
http://www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/the-importance-of-picking-the-right-host-and-how-to-do-it34382.html
======
johnrob
For those interested, I added a yc feature request for a section dedicated to
hosting a few days ago. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32341> I think it
would be nice if we could discuss vendors, prices, levels of service, and
other pros/cons. For example, the ability to handle traffic spikes is
something everyone wants, but I'd rather hear about it from a customer than a
from claim on the vendor's website...

------
cperciva
If anything, I think this story just illustrates the importance of using small
pages which don't require database hits. I've weathered several slashdottings,
and my server has hardly blinked -- because the pages which slashdot has
directed people towards have been static HTML, and it's easy to serve a 20kB
HTML file to hundreds of visitors per second.

Complexity is the enemy of stability -- the more complicated your web site is,
the more fragile it will be. For a web site which is always available, keep
things as simple as possible.

~~~
cglee
"Complexity is the enemy of stability..." -- absolutely agree here, and my
most difficult decisions have been choosing between those two vars. I guess
the problem is how do you build a useful and innovative system and still keep
it simple?

